

Trnio – Turn your iPhone into a 3D scanner - showwebgl
http://www.trnio.com

======
nwh
Hopefully doesn't do what 123catch does and upload everything you scan to
their public database. Looks a lot like it does.

~~~
stesch
It's free.

In 2 years they can sell a big 3D dick collection.

~~~
bottled_poe
Presumably you mean a big collection.

------
stinos
_In only a couple steps and mere seconds, and you 'll be able to get hi-
resolution photo quality 3D scans._

That is pretty vague, and it's listed under a picture also showing a DSLR.
Does this mean you can use your DSLR with this app somehow or is it rather
marketing (trying to make you believe a phone camera is in the same quality
department as an SLR)?

------
Game_Ender
You need better in app instructions. A user should not have to watch a video
in order to figure out how to complete or save a scan.

------
Dwolb
I liked searching through other people's pictures in this app. They're really
cool! Unfortunately for me right now, this app requires a lot of effort and I
wouldn't use it unless someone REALLY needed a 3D image of something I was
doing.

Might work better in a B2B space where international teams could share
prototypes, ideas, etc. faster and cheaper with this app. I'm thinking about
my last gig in automotive where our Japan team would mock-up protoypes and
take pictures. It would've been much more useful to see 3D images!

------
jadeddrag
Is there anything like this for android?

~~~
dm2
The Naval Research Laboratory built an app that can 3D map a room on an
Android phone: [http://www.technologyreview.com/view/429394/placeraider-
the-...](http://www.technologyreview.com/view/429394/placeraider-the-military-
smartphone-malware-designed-to-steal-your-life/)

Google is building a phone to make it very accurate:
[https://www.google.com/atap/projecttango/#project](https://www.google.com/atap/projecttango/#project)

This might enable it if anyone wants to build the app:
[http://octomap.github.io/](http://octomap.github.io/)

[http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/IndoorOSM_on_Android](http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/IndoorOSM_on_Android)

~~~
zo1
Wow, very nice links, thanks. No idea why you're being down-voted.

------
adamconroy
I wonder if it can create output suitable for 3d printers

~~~
trnio
The app allows for free downloads of any 3D model. We've printed these models
out with minimal work using Netfabb and Makerware.

[http://www.trnio.com/blog/2014/6/10/some-more-
items-3d-print...](http://www.trnio.com/blog/2014/6/10/some-more-
items-3d-printed)

------
showwebgl
Great app! One of the best 3D scanning options available for your iphone
without needing any specific add-on.

------
tommi
From testing this on iOS 8, I'd say you released the app too soon. Taking
photos took very long, it crashed, I don't know what happens to the photos I
take (where they will end up) and UI needs lots of polishing. The 3D tech side
of it looked cool, though.

~~~
nimish
iOS 8 is beta, they are totally fine about not supporting it there.

~~~
nnnnni
There's a massive problem where people install the iOS betas and then proceed
to leave 1-star reviews all of the App Store because programs don't work as
expected. There isn't really any way to combat it, either.

I've seen quality programs lose at least one star on the store because of
idiots who don't understand what beta means but "ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO" run
prerelease software.

~~~
evan_
Apple disabled reviews for iOS 8 Beta users.

~~~
nnnnni
Did they? If so, that's a huge improvement over the iOS 7 beta release.

Although I suspect that it does nothing for those who add reviews through
iTunes on the computer rather than through App Store on the device!

